# Dell SK-8135 Keyboard setting



## wjkmk (Sep 19, 2009)

How to change keyboard settings to Launch Windows Media Player instead of outdated music match jukebox from music button on Dell Key board SK-8135


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

have you checked the the program default and access settings see if it is set to default or something else and then set it to your desired music centre


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

just came across this give it a go see if it works the comments seem to be good.

http://sprignaturemoves.com/blog/2007/08/23/spriglet-8hack-the-buttons-on-a-dell-sk-8135-keyboard/


----------

